# Urdu/Punjabi: waari jaana



## lcfatima

Can one use the expression _waari jaana_ in Urdu or is this Punjabi?

as in: koi kisi cheez (ya kisi shakhs) pe waari jaana

I am not sure if I am using it correctly here, but I think it is supposed to mean sacrifice.


----------



## panjabigator

It's used in the same sense as "qurbaan jaanaa," I believe.  I think it is found in both languages.


----------



## BP.

"_mai.n Sadqay, mai.n waari, mai.n qurbaan_" are equivalent phrases. The subject is usually an elder female relative. Heard fairly frequently on the tele, never in real life. Its some kind of expression of excessive affection, but the choice of the words, reasoning, rationale are lost on me.


----------



## panjabigator

<sadqe> is the one I always hear from Dadima.  Always. <nii mai.n sadqe jaavaa.n>.  Didn't realize it's a qaaf.


----------



## Illuminatus

I seem to have heard the phrase <mai.n waari waari jaoon> once or twice (movies).

Also, there is this song which has a line <_mein sadke jawan,_ oh _mein sadke jawan_, oh _ishq mein yara mein sadke jawan> - It's Rocking
_
I guess it is the same sadQe jaana which BP mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## lcfatima

You guys lost me on the cultural reference to the elderly female relative.

I heard the word in a Punjabi song and asked about it, but the person I asked could not identify it as being used in both languages, plus it for some reason is not in my dictionary. That's why I asked.

Illuminatus: Is that what they are saying in that song? I must have heard that song a hundred times and never noticed. Songs are especially difficult on non-native ears in terms of comprehension.


----------



## BP.

_mai.n sadkey javaa.n _- Punjabi and _mai.n sadqay mai.n waari [jaaoo.n]_ - Urdu/Hindi take from the word _Sadqa_ which is the Muslim religious term for charity/alms not tied to any specific occasion. The expression in question therefore means 'May I be sold/given off in charity/sacrificed(_qurbaan_-ed) for your sake'. Nobody gets sold off, its purely symbolic! _waari_ probably means something like _nichhaawar_. All imply pretty intense love in the works.


----------



## Illuminatus

Until today morning, I used to think it is _Main sajkey jaana 

_After reading this thread, I realized it was sadQe!!!

And yes, after trying to make sense of French songs, I fully empathize with you!


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Didn't realize it's a qaaf.





Illuminatus said:


> After reading this thread, I realized it was sadQe!!!



Yes, it is Sadqe صَدقے! Not only a ‘qaaf’ ق but also a ‘Saad’ ص

 صَدقَہ (pl. صَدقے ) = voluntary alms giving

 
The root is ص ۔ د ۔ ق , and صَدقَہ (Sadaqah) comes from the verb Sadaqa صَدَقَ = to speak the truth, be sincere.

Also have:

صَدَّقَ = to accept as true, deem credible; which gives taSdeeq تصدیق = verification, confirmation - commonly used in Urdu (Hindi?).

Other derivatives from this root used in Urdu are:

صَادِق (Saadiq) = صَدُوق (Saduq) = truthful, veracious, sincere; صِدّیق ( Siddeeq ) = righteous; صَدیِق (Sadeeq) = friend; صِدق و صَفا (Siqd o Safaa) = truthfulness and sincerity combined with clarity and transparency; صداقت (Sadaaqat) = sincerity, fidelity

[_Saadiq, Saduq and Siddeeq are proper masculine names._]

As BP, said:
*واری *جانا / ہونا = *قربان* جانا / ہوجانا = *صَدقے *جانا  \ ہونا

واری and واری جانا / ہونا etc. are found in special kinds of Urdu poetry known as sha’irii-e-bayn o bayaaN (شاعریِ بین و بیاں ) = lamentation poetry.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you for your reply, Faylasoof.  I recognize many  names from your "Saadiq" explanation.  Siddiqi is a common South Asian Muslim last name. I've also met several Sadiqs.


----------



## Illuminatus

I love the way all these things slowly converge!

I have heard lots of Siddiqui too!


----------



## BP.

Siddiqi means descended from Siddiq[ue], a renowned person from the 7th century AD.


----------



## lcfatima

Can Sadiq also imply a true and devoted friend?


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> Can Sadiq also imply a true and devoted friend?



      Yes you can! For example you can say:

<_woh shakhs SaHeeH o Saadiq hai_> = That person is sincere and correct - the implication is reliable, sincere and dependable.

OR 

<_meraa dost (Sadeeq) bahut Saadiq hai aur apni Sadaaqat ka thuboot de chukaa hai_ >_ = _My friend is very sincere and has proved his fidelity & sincerity

  You can also use _Saadiq_ as follows:

_Saaqid-ul-Qaul  honaa _صَادِق القول ہونا  =  to be true to one’s word;  _Saadiq aanaa_ صَادِق آنا  = to come true 

  Many names (in many languages) have meanings! The good thing about the vast majority of Arabic (and many Persian) names is that you can workout their meaning just by going thru’ a dictionary. Same is true of many Sanskrit derived names. 

  Here words like _Saadiq_ صَادِق  etc.(or SaaliH صَالِح , which I dealt with in another thread) are not only used as proper names but also as adjectives, e.g. _SaaliH o Saadiq insaan honaa_ صَادِق وصَالِح انسان ہونا  = to be an upright and sincere person.

  Let me add one or two more related things here.

  From the 6th  verbal form *tasaddaqa تَصَدَّقَ*  = to give / receive alms (depending on the prepositions used) , we get *tasadduq تَصَدُّق* = alms. We use this also in Urdu speech, prose and poetry either by itself as a noun, or in combination with a verb -> compound verb: *taSadduq utaarnaa / karnaa كرنا / تَصَدُّق اُتارن* is like  _balaayN lena_ بلائیں لینا - an act many of you would be familiar with, esp. as performed by some of your elders coming and making a gesture with both hands around your head, as if drawing towards themselves any evil that might befall you.  The act of _taSadduq_ is performed often at the same time by waving money (or something precious) around your head, usually in a circular motion, before it is given away as an act of charity. 

  Apart from *waari honaa /karnaa,* we also have the simple infinitive *waarnaa وارنا =  taSadduq honaa تَصَدُّق ہونا* = to be a (symbolic) sacrifice, to ‘ransom’ one’s body and /or soul for someone you are intensely devoted to – all with deep symbolism.

  Here are Urdu verses that use both *taSadduq karnaa*  and *waarnaa*, where the poet reveals his intense devotion to his master /leader آقا 

پر یہ حسرت ہے *تصدق* ہی اتارے كوئی
سر پہ   آقا  كے مری   لاش *وارے* كوئی

    par yeh Hasrat hai  *taSadduq* hi _utaare_ koi
sar  pah aaqaa  ke meri laash * waare*  koi

Muhibb (Lackhnavi)


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> ... Siddiqi is a common South Asian Muslim last name. I've also met several Sadiqs.



Here is a little extra:
Just as BP says _Siqqiqi / Siddeeqee / Siddiqi _(صِدّیقی ) have a 7th century ancestor. 

PG, I guess they are Saadiqs /Sadiqs and presumably _not Sadiqee (_صادقی_)._
 
There are also _Saadiqee / Sadiqee (_صادقی_)_. I don’t think you have many of those in Indo-Pak, but we know a number of Iraqis and also Iranians who are.  They also have a very old lineage and are part of a much larger group called ‘_saadaat_’ سادات (plural of ‘_syed_’ سیّد), which also goes back to the 7th century. In fact, _syeds = saadaat_ are descendents of our prophet through his daughter, Fatimah  فَاطِمَہ.  In Indo-Pak the most abundant group of _syeds_ are _Zaidi syeds_. Others include, Alavi / Alvi, Rizvi (sometimes Razavi / Rizavi etc.), Naqvi, Abidi  (phonetically Aabidi), Musavi etc. I assume you have met / heard of some of these too.
Just like many _Siqqiqi / Siddeeqee / Siddiqi_ ( صِدّیقی ) families, many _saadaat_ families cannot fully document their lineage, though some apparently can.

BTW, the most famous Indian _saadaat_ were the 17th and 18th century _saadaat-e-baahirah_ ساداتِ باھِرہ clans (the Wiki entry uses variant spellings, all of which are a corruption of this), located near Muzaffarnagar, whose scions included the two Syed / Saiyid Brothers called the <King Makers> [One cannot vouch for a complete accuracy of the points made in this article.]


----------



## lcfatima

A great wealth of information and usage here. Many thanks.


----------



## BP.

Faylasoof said:


> PG, I guess they are Saadiqs /Sadiqs and presumably _not Sadiqee (_صادقی_)._


I think he meant Saadiq as a first name.




Faylasoof said:


> ...In Indo-Pak the most abundant group of _syeds_ are _Zaidi syeds_. Others include, Alavi / Alvi, Rizvi (sometimes Razavi / Rizavi etc.), Naqvi, Abidi (phonetically Aabidi), Musavi etc.I assume you have met / heard of some of these too.


The _J'afari_es and the _Kazmi_s would be feeling so left out!

Since you've already made the thread digress, let me take some more liberties. I have a question: why do people from the family living in India look somewhat Indian, and those in CARs/NW Pakistan somewhat Mongolish even when they have the _shajra-e-nasab_ to show? Is it the climate? The food? This has had me puzzled since long.


----------



## Faylasoof

BP, I've answered your question here.


----------

